# dvd + or dvd - what does that mean?



## Bigshow1030 (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't understand what the difference is between the dvd+or dvd- ? Is there a difference and which is better to use?


----------



## diablo (Feb 15, 2005)

Bigshow1030 said:
			
		

> I don't understand what the difference is between the dvd+or dvd- ? Is there a difference and which is better to use?



read through the posts.  this question has been answered multiple times already.

http://www.dvddemystified.com/dvdfaq.html#4.3


----------



## robina_80 (Feb 15, 2005)

dvd minuses are widely used and old technology dvd plus only certain brands play them eg sony panasonic etc i think...???
i would get dvd - disks as there widely used


----------



## D.Cheung (Feb 15, 2005)

in my opinion,dvd+ series are faster than dvd- series...
even though dvd+ standard doesn't come from dvd forum, dvd+ discs usually have better compatible on dvd writers


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Feb 15, 2005)

*thanks*

so  what you are telling me is that if I want the dvd to play in the majority of dvd players that I should go with dvd- discs?


----------



## robina_80 (Feb 16, 2005)

yes


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Feb 16, 2005)

*also*

So the dvd- discs don't need a specific kind of burner......a burner will burn to either of them?


----------



## mailliw (Feb 17, 2005)

*dvd+ -*

i think your burner will need to match dvd, both + or -.


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Feb 17, 2005)

*.....*

thats what I thought, however, from what I am hearing the (burner) doesn't matter and neither do the discs unless you are wanting specific results


----------



## robina_80 (Feb 17, 2005)

yeah bigshow


----------



## diablo (Feb 19, 2005)

Bigshow1030 said:
			
		

> thats what I thought, however, from what I am hearing the (burner) doesn't matter and neither do the discs unless you are wanting specific results



as long as the burner and discs match up then you are good. 
 IE..    - burner with a - disc    and a + burner for a + disc.

unless you have a +/- burner then it doesn't matter what disk you use


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Feb 21, 2005)

*thanks*

that is the route that I am going


----------



## Praetor (Feb 21, 2005)

> dvd minuses are widely used and old technology dvd plus only certain brands play them eg sony panasonic etc I think...???


DVD-R[W] is older yes but much more universally compatible than DVD+R[W]



> in my opinion,dvd+ series are faster than dvd- series...


Yes and no.
1. DVD+R[W] use CAV and ZCAV  while DVD-R[W] use CLV. CLV is generally a superior platform although you tend to be limited to a maximum rotational speed. With [Z]CAV you can scale the top speed higher but it becomes difficult to determine how long it takes to burn the disc etc
2. Burning fast is folley.



> even though dvd+ standard doesn't come from dvd forum, dvd+ discs usually have better compatible on dvd writers


More functionality yes, better compatability no. The only superneato feature of DVD+R[W] discs is to be able to set the booktype to improve comptability (something DVD-R[w] users dont have to worry about)
http://www.cdrinfo.com/Sections/Articles/Sources/NEC_ND-3520A_Full/Images/writing_DVD/DL/booktype1.png[/img[

[quote]so what you are telling me is that if I want the dvd to play in the majority of dvd players that I should go with dvd- discs?[/quote]
Yes

[quote]So the dvd- discs don't need a specific kind of burner......a burner will burn to either of them?[/quote]
Well almost every burner on the market is a DVD±RW burner.....

[quote]unless you have a +/- burner then it doesn't matter what disk you use[/quote]
Yep ... single type media burners arent really available anymore ... havnt been for a few years now


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Feb 22, 2005)

*quality and such*

do you guys see any difference between the two of these.....I have been using the first one and they seem to work very nicely but they are a bit higher priced than the second........I would like to get the cheaper one if I am not giving up quality......or anything?

here they are:
http://verbatim.com/products/produc...pc_parent=1DC9DF5C-C0D4-4AEC-BE4352D34D71B4EB

or

http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Verbatim-DVD-Rs-94866-/sem/rpsm/oid/96217/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do

let me know what you think......I don't care really what the top of the disc looks like as long as the quality stays good...........


Thanks


----------



## Geoff (Feb 22, 2005)

Both DVD- and DVD+ offer mostly the same functions, i dont really know the difference between them, i just know that i make DVD Videos on DVD+ and it works on al my DVD players. And data


----------



## Bigshow1030 (Feb 25, 2005)

*thnx*

thank you for the reply.....I have been using dvd+ and I found that yes they do work on almost all of my dvd players


----------

